# Macbook? Welches nur :O



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Macbook zu kaufen, da ich von Windoof die Schnauze voll habe.

 

Zu 90% wird es eh für grafische Arbeiten benutzt, allerdings will ich ja auch ein bisschen spielen. (WoW, Hearthstone, LoL, Overwatch?)

 

Hat jemand von euch mal Erfahrungen mit dem Retinadisplay bei Macbooks gemacht? Aufm Ipad ists zB schon ganz nett.

 

Macbook 1:

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/produc...k-Pro-mit-Retina,48353,1996244.html?langId=-3

 

Macbook 2:

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/_APPLE-MD101D-A-MacBook-Pro,48353,1856889.html?langId=-3

 

Letzteres hat halt ein i7 Prozessor.

 

 

Was meint ihr ist "besser"?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. November 2015)

Naja, Retinadisplay oder nicht ist mir ziemlich Wurscht. Mein MacBook Air hat keins und mir ist noch keine Situation aufgefallen, wo ich mir eins gewünscht hätte. 

Zu den Kisten:
Ich finde den ersten besser.

- 8 GB RAM
- i5 (es gibt viele Stimmen da draussen, die sagen, dass ein i5 besser zum zocken wäre, als ein i7)
- größere Auflösung

Einziger Nachteil den ich hier sehe ist die kleine Platte. Ist dafür aber eine SSD. Grafikkarte ist bei beiden Mist. Vielleicht findest du noch ein anderes Modell mit einer NVidia.


----------



## steveklamann (9. November 2015)

Hallo,

 

erst einmal Respekt vor der Entscheidung und dem Mut auf eine völlig fremde Plattform zu wechseln, welche von vielen Windowsnutzern verteufelt wird.

Ich weiß es gibt viele Vorurteile was Macs angeht + Spielen, lass dich erst einmal nicht davon entmutigen.

Sollte es wirklich eins dieser Geräte sein müssen, so würde ich aufgrund der verbauten Grafik auf das Gerät mit Intel Iris Graphics 6100, da dies die mit Abstand schnellste Intel GPU ist.

 

Ich gebe dir jedoch ersthaft zu bedenken, dass du mit den Grafikkarten nicht viel Spaß haben wirst.

 

 

Auf meinem Macbook Pro läuft WOW wenn ich auf die Intel HD 3000 umschalte unter 1680x1050 mit folgenden FPS:

 

Stormwind: Low: ca. 32 FPS, Med: ca. 10 FPS, Gut: ca. 8 FPS

Garnison: Low: ca. 20 FPS, Med: ca. 10 FPS, Gut: ca. 7 FPS

 

 

Mit meiner AMD GPU, welche etwas schneller als die IRIS PRO ist sehen die Daten wie folgt aus, allerdings kann es sein, da diese aufgrund der Bauweise des Macs und der damit höheren CPU Temperatur bei weiten nicht an die Leistung herankommen wird.

 

Stormwind: Low: ca. 132 FPS, Med: ca. 42 FPS, Gut: ca. 30 FPS

Garnison: Low: ca. 90 FPS, Med: ca. 30 FPS, Gut: ca. 20 FPS

 

Bitte bedenke, das die GPUs der von dir gewählten Geräte auch mit einer deutlich höheren Auflösung arbeiten müssen! (2.560 x 1.600 zu 1680x1050)

Weshalb die Daten der beiden Karten auch deutlich schlechter ausfallen.

 

​Ich kann dir deshalb auch nur wärmstens ein MacBook Pro mit Diskreter Grafik empfehlen.


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2015)

Wenn du mit "Grafisch arbeiten" Bildbearbeitung à la Photoshop meinst würde ich dir zu dem i5 Gerät raten, hat immerhin doppelt soviel Arbeitsspeicher. Und zum rendern von Bildern / Videos brauchts vorallem Arbeitsspeicher...

 

Auf welchem du zockst spielt unterm Strich wohl keine Rolle, die von dir erwähnte Blizzard Spiele fressen alle kein Heu...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2015)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten, wird dann wohl der mit dem i5.

Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit der Magic Mouse 1/2?
Eher hui oder eher pfui?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2015)

Ich persönlich finde die Maus klasse. Gestensteuerung mit der Maus ... wuaat 

Aber ist kein Muss. Mit dem Touchpad kannst du auch alle möglichen Gestensteuerungen machen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. November 2015)

Gestensteuerung?
Finds halt super, dass sie ein eingebauten Akku hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2015)

Du kannst ja mit diversen Gesten auf dem Touchpad beim Macbook virtuelle Desktops wechseln, reinzoomen, rauszoomen, usw. Das kannste mit der Maus auch machen.

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXbwOIsXNL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## steveklamann (5. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

 

zum Surfen und arbeiten ist die Maus klasse, allerdings kannst du sie zum Datteln vergessen, da du nicht Rechts- und Linksklick gleichzeitig betätigen kannst. (wichtig z.B. zum Laufen in WOW)

Das Zoomen in Spielen wirst du mit der Maus auch hassen lernen....

Du kannst ja mal Versuchen mit dem Trackpad zu spielen, das ist in etwa ähnlich abgesehen von der Zeigerbewegung.

Habe mir eine Bluetooth Maus mit 2 Tasten zugelegt und für die Gesten hast du auf dem Trackpad eh mehr Platz. 

 

P.s. meine hatte keinen eingebauten Akku sondern 2 AA Batterien... gibt es da ein neues Modell mit Akkus?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2015)

Jap, die MM 2.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2015)

Oder, kauf dir ein richtiges Notebook.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2015)

gtfo


----------



## Thoor (14. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oder, kauf dir ein richtiges Notebook.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Haste jetzt endlich eines? Würde mich (ernsthaft) interessieren ob für dich der Umstieg von Windows zu Mac lohnenswert war, spiel ab und zu auch mit dem Gedanken


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Dezember 2015)

@Thoor, wie es aussieht wohl morgen oder übermorgen. Wenn er auf Lager ist, laut Website ist er es.

Lohnenswert wird es denke ich schon, wenn ich dann ne TimeCapsule mit ins Netzwerk nehme, da ich sonst auch mit Ipod/Ipad/Iphone recht Applelastig bin.
Erhoffe mir durch Clouding/Wlanfestplatte einen nahtlosen Transfer meiner Daten und einfach mehr Bequemlichkeit.

Vom Design her und des Systems finde ich Mac einfach ansprechender. Hatte ja schon welche in der Hand.
Gefühlt gibt es eben mehr Einschränkungen bei der Software bzw es heißt eben einfach anders.

Ansonsten wird die Eingewöhnung vielleicht 1-2 Tage dauern und ein bisschen Internetrecherche erfordern.

Was mich stört ist das kein DvD-Laufwerk vorhanden ist, soweit ich weiß klappt das mit der TC nur über ne Installationsdisc. Ob es das als Downloadsoftware gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Ansonsten hätte ich für Cd's etc ja meinen Acer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2015)

So, seit gestern Nachmittag bin ich im Besitz des MacBooks Pro Retina 13 Zoll. Laut Mediamarkt ist es sogar ein Ultrabook, was ich anhand der Geschwindigkeit gerne unterschreibe.

Habe aus es aus Interesse mal runter und wieder hochgefahren. Letzteres hat keine 2 Sekunden beansprucht. Bei meinem Acer hat das inklusive laden der Programme bis zu 5 Minuten gedauert. Generell lädt alles mega flott.

Das Display ist der Wahnsinn, alles ist gestochen scharf und hat schöne satte Farben.

 

Interessanter Weise ist auch die Downloadrate fast doppelt so schnell wie unter Windows. Alles ist richtig smooth, egal wie viele Bilder geladen werden müssen z.B. Tumblr.

 

Die Tastatur ist auch super, die Exposé Taste ist genial des weiteren funktionieren die F9/10/11 Tasten auch mit Spotify während man z.B. Hearthstone spielt.

Hier wäre aber auch das Einzige Manko, Blizzard hat HS nicht für die hohe Auflösung optimiert und stellt maximal 1280x 800? zur Verfügung, dabei ist meine Auflösung ja doppelt so hoch. Wenn man aber die Augen nicht an den Bildschirm presst, fällt es auch nicht solo störend auf. Ist halt nur im Kontrast zu der sonst gestochen scharfen Oberfläche ungewohnt.

 

Am Besten gefällt mir aber das Trackpad, das Teil ist der Wahnsinn. Das Handling ist so unfassbar bequem und geht flott von der Hand anhand der Gesten. Bei normalen Touchpads empfand ich die Steuerung als Krampf. Jetzt vermisse ich die Maus nichtmal...

 

Auch toll finde ich das Ladekabel, welches sich über einen Magneten selbst bombenfest einklickt. 

 

Musste zwar bei dem Preis wirklich schlucken und es ist schon richtig teuer, zu teuer. Das steht eigentlich außer Frage. Aber die Optik, die Bedienung, der Comfort ist halt der Wahnsinn und relativieren das für mich irgendwie.

 

Also@Thoor ja es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Belo79 (22. Dezember 2015)

5 Minuten, dann war das Acer aber wirklich Steinzeit . Die Äpfel gehen in einen Ernergiesparmodus, deswegen sind sie so schnell einsatzbereit (nutze ich auch unter Windows, klick und er ist da). Grundsätzlich finde ich Mac OS auch Klasse und hätte Spaß daran, aber mir würden meine Spiele fehlen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2015)

Belo79 schrieb:


> 5 Minuten, dann war das Acer aber wirklich Steinzeit . Die Äpfel gehen in einen Ernergiesparmodus, deswegen sind sie so schnell einsatzbereit (nutze ich auch unter Windows, klick und er ist da). Grundsätzlich finde ich Mac OS auch Klasse und hätte Spaß daran, aber mir würden meine Spiele fehlen...


Der Acer war von 2012 und der 7750g, der war prinzipiell in Ordnung, nur war irgendwas mit den Lüftern nicht in Ordnung, trotz externer Kühlung ist da drin glaube ich was geschmolzen. Über die 3 Jahre hinweg hat sich die Leistung in quasi allen Spielen stetig verschlechtert. Trotz neu aufsetzen.

War auch in Reparatur und alles, naja jetzt ist es ja eh pasé.

 

Trotz "herunterfahren" gehen die in den Energiesparmodus? Interessant! Dachte der würde komplett runterfahren. 

Für's Spielen an sich hab ich ja ne Ps4, war schon immer eher ein Konsolenmensch da bequemer.

Ansonsten spiele ich außer Hearthstone eh nichts am Computer und selbst HS läuft meist auf dem iPad.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Trotz "herunterfahren" gehen die in den Energiesparmodus? Interessant! Dachte der würde komplett runterfahren.


 

Der fährt auch komplett herunter. Hörst du auch an dem typischen Ton beim starten vom Mac. Der kommt nur beim Start. 

Es gibt aber noch PowerNap (quasi Ruhezustand mit kurzem Aufwachen für Updates/Mails/etc) und normaler Ruhezustand.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2015)

Ah okay, dann fährt er wirklich rasend schnell hoch.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Dezember 2015)

Gratulation.  Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der SSD.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Dezember 2015)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gratulation.  Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der SSD.



SSD ist Magie.


----------



## Thoor (25. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Also@Thoor ja es hat sich gelohnt!


 

Hui, danke für die Rückmeldung, freut mich wenn es für dich stimmt 

 

Was mich vorallem interessieren würde ist die Umgewöhnung der OS Software. Windows hat ja zu Mac doch einige sehr gravierende Bedienungsunterschiede. Habe bevor ich mein Surface gekauft habe eben auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Macbook zu kaufen. Hab öfters in Apple Shops die Notebooks angeschaut, bin aber mit dem Layout, den GUIs und dem gesammten OS überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen... ist das echt so schlimm oder liegt das eher an mir? :')


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2015)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hui, danke für die Rückmeldung, freut mich wenn es für dich stimmt
> 
> Was mich vorallem interessieren würde ist die Umgewöhnung der OS Software. Windows hat ja zu Mac doch einige sehr gravierende Bedienungsunterschiede. Habe bevor ich mein Surface gekauft habe eben auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Macbook zu kaufen. Hab öfters in Apple Shops die Notebooks angeschaut, bin aber mit dem Layout, den GUIs und dem gesammten OS überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen... ist das echt so schlimm oder liegt das eher an mir? :')



Ist reine Gewöhnungssache, ich finde es zugänglicher als Windows. Da ich aber auch seit Jahren irgendwelche Touch Sachen von Apple benutze, konnte ich mich sehr schnell orientieren.

Ganz am Anfang hat mich oben die Leiste verwirrt, die funktioniert aber in jedem Programm als Menüleiste, was ich sehr praktisch finde. So sind Funktionen klar zugeordnet und es gibt weniger argwöhnische Menüs.

Das Launchpad ist auch praktisch, es zeigt alle? installierten Programme auf eimmal wenn man es anklickt ohne das man sich unten die Leiste zumüllen muss.

Mir kommt Os X einfach durchdachter vor als Windows, wobei letztendlich ist alles nur gewöhnungs und geschmackssache.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Dezember 2015)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hui, danke für die Rückmeldung, freut mich wenn es für dich stimmt
> 
> Was mich vorallem interessieren würde ist die Umgewöhnung der OS Software. Windows hat ja zu Mac doch einige sehr gravierende Bedienungsunterschiede. Habe bevor ich mein Surface gekauft habe eben auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Macbook zu kaufen. Hab öfters in Apple Shops die Notebooks angeschaut, bin aber mit dem Layout, den GUIs und dem gesammten OS überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen... ist das echt so schlimm oder liegt das eher an mir? :')


Es ist einfach nur Gewöhnungssache. Bevor ich zu meinem Mac kam, gehörte ich auch zur Kategorie "Mac? LoL! Kauf dir doch 'n richtigen Computer!" Aber dann hab ich mal als Freelancer für eine Firma gearbeitet, die halt nur Macs hatte. Und die hatten noch ein MacBook Air für billig abzugeben. Also hab ich mich mal drauf eingelassen und zugeschlagen.

Die Umgewöhnung hat ein paar Tage gedauert. Vor allem Tastenkombinationen, AltGr+Q für @ gibts nicht. Das ist dort Apfel+L. Oder Tasten für [], {}, usw die man als Programmierer öfters braucht sind auch anders erreichbar.

Das größte Plus bekommt der Mac aber, wie Sozi schon sagte, durch seine Klarheit, sowohl in der allgemeinen Oberfläche ("Desktop"), als auch in den Menüs und "unter der Haube" (MacOS ist ja ein Unix-Derivat). Auch Programme installieren geht (in der Regel) ganz einfach: Einfach ein Symbol rüber ziehen, fertig. (Es gibt aber auch komplexere Installationssysteme)

Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht genau sagen, was der ausschlaggebende Grund für meine Meinungsänderung war. Aber wenn man mal die "Lernkurve" überwunden und das System kapiert hat, konnte ich damit einen Arbeitsfluss erreichen und umsetzen, den ich von Windows her bis dahin nicht kannte. Es ist einfach das Gesamtpaket.

Wäre ich beruflich nicht an Windows gebunden, wäre ich auch schon zu 100% auf einen Mac umgestiegen, auch als stationären Computer. Aber da wir Software für Windows entwickeln, braucht man das noch. Hab mir aber schon überlegt, dennoch auf Mac(OS, geht ja inzw auch mit PC) umzusteigen und Windows nur noch in VMs laufen zu lassen. Mal schauen ...


----------

